# Doyle Rotary: Machining Parts



## ADoyle88 (Jul 3, 2010)

I've posted here about a prototype motor that my dad and I are working on. We've started machining parts (so far just a few little pieces have been completed).

The cylinder block is currently being cut on the CNC mill. Live video of the machining can be found here.

The part has about 18 hours of machining left so you can view the machining until about 6:00 PM CST July 4th.

The first half of machining involves removing excess material. After that the machine will begin the rough and finish passes between the cylinders.

Post any questions you have about the machining or designing process here or in the chat next to the video and we will get back to you as soon as we can.

Thanks,

Adam


----------

